
Ask HN: Learning Rust - ____Sash---701_
Hi! Looking into learning Rust as a full stack javascript&#x2F;node developer with some c++ knowledge.
Looking for learning materials, books, videos etc. What would you recommend? 
:)
======
RMPR
rust-lang/book [https://github.com/rust-lang/book](https://github.com/rust-
lang/book)

An excellent resource, being a newbie myself with a slightly different
background, I find it really handy. Joining a community is also advisable, I
use an unofficial one on telegram for this purpose.

~~~
____Sash---701_
Thanks

